# For Sale: Scrap SSD >1000 lbs



## kwxj61b (Jul 2, 2019)

I have about approx more than 1000 lbs of scrap SSD. The size of it is 4gb and 32gb. The 4gb outer shell is plastic. The 32gb is aluminum shell. But it's all mix in. 
The internal picture is the 32gb. If you need the 4gb board picture, let me know.
If you are interested, reply back with a price per pound. The terms are FOB my yard and no return.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jul 2, 2019)

Have they all been overwritten? Is there any certificates with them?


----------



## kwxj61b (Jul 2, 2019)

Those are used and I have no clue if it's in usable condition. That's why I stated "Scrap".


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jul 2, 2019)

Ok, I'll ask this way. Is there any data left on them?


----------



## kwxj61b (Jul 3, 2019)

I don't know about the data.


----------



## anachronism (Jul 3, 2019)

It doesn't matter whether he received them with data on or not Silversaddle, unless there was something contractual about the data in the contract sale.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jul 3, 2019)

Well, as the end user/owner, any data loss can also be pinned on my business. That's why I ask.


----------



## anachronism (Jul 3, 2019)

That's not actually true.

You're not responsible for the suppliers' end user data. He is. IF he was supposed to wipe that data. Otherwise it's not your responsibility for some random end user's data.


----------



## snoman701 (Jul 3, 2019)

Depends on the state actually. Any recycler in the state of Michigan can be held liable for selling equipment with user data on it. 

For the most part, in the us, if you touch it, you can get sued. Even if you just like put a finger on it for a second. We love to sue each other....it’s like a national pastime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Jul 3, 2019)

I assume they are tightening the rules to European standards then at last?

Well on an SSD for a small fee you can wipe each drive (with the right software) and sell it with a DD certificate.

Edit: The company producing the data is the responsible party in Europe. If they have asked another company to wipe that data then they share that responsibility but if the second company passes data bearing product to a third party company with no contract to wipe that data, then the third company is NOT liable.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jul 3, 2019)

Well, my multi-million dollar insurance policy make me a target for lawsuits from data loss. So, we are very, very careful with how and what we will recycle.

Without knowing if all the date has been overwritten on these drives, they would be a ticking timebomb for us.

We always demand a cert for data destruction on any drives we recycle. If we do the destruction, it's done on the customer's site before anything leaves the building. We will not transport live data. Over cautious, maybe, but better safe then out of business.


----------



## anachronism (Jul 3, 2019)

So wipe it yourself Sir. 

We do this for a living. It's not as arduous as it seems at first sight. If I had the chance to pick up that load of SSD I would be chomping at the bit because the potential is massive. It's just on the wrong continent for me. 

If anyone else wants to give it a go then let me know and I'll give you some pointers.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jul 3, 2019)

Wipe it yourself? Well,if you do this for a living then clearly you know that no one overwrite or degausses drives for free. Maybe you guys across the pond do, but not here.


----------



## anachronism (Jul 4, 2019)

I certainly do know that! :lol: 


I also know that unless I was selling them I wouldn't wipe them. Dismantling them and cutting them up would be fine for refining in these circumstances. Like I said, nobody can sue you because data from one of their HDD is recovered when you had no obligation to remove it. If there's no chain of custody and duty of care to the data producing organisation then you're clear. 

Jon


----------



## skiplaunius (Apr 24, 2022)

Yes, but I don't want my data to be seen by anyone and saved. I would be careful where my SDD gets because when the guys from salvagedata.com replaced another SSD for my new computer, they ensured that they had already deleted it after transferring the data. I was not interested in what they do next with it, but we signed a contract by which any information of mine should not be used for other purposes. I had a very strange accident with my old computer. I spilled a large cup of hot coffee on it, so that's why I had to recover my files.


----------

